# ...Growth is good?



## Mindless (May 4, 2004)

Okay, I've decided to start to work out again.  I currently have access to crappy equipment:
Barbell
1 Dumbell (had two until I dropped one while working out today...it broke in half)
Bench
I'm thinking of doing a 2 on 1 off 1 on 3 off split.'
Day One
Back
Biceps
Day Two
Chest-
Triceps
Day Three
Rest
Day Four 
Legs
Day Five, Six, Seven
Rest

Started today was day two...Tuesday
Bench Press 4x8x65 lbs.
Body Weight Dips 3x10
I was doing tricep kick backs until I broke that dumbell....


----------

